# ccw/ccl/chl/chp or what every your state calls it poll



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I saw an interesting poll on another site , so I figured I would see what the numbers look like here


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Have both the Minnesota and Utah license. I can carry in 32 states.










Map courtesy of the US Concealed Carry Association (USCCA). Check out where you can carry here ==> USCCA


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

PA is a "will issue" state (okay, commonwealth). Had mine for over 16 years.

Matt


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thinking about it. But a little worried about the tie to the license plate info. In Ohio if a cop runs your plates and you have a ccw permit the cop sees the same screen as they would if you were a wanted criminal. They have to flip to another page to see it's a ccw permit.

Dh and ds just took the course and did very well. Neither has applied for the permit though.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

here we first are not obligated to tell police we are carrying or present CCL until asked , it is suggested however that we tell them and present our license right away 

there is then a way they can check that your license is valid but searching without cause is Illegal , even for police and state employees , no statistics may be kept on us and we are are protected from open records searches. 

sounds like Ohio citizens should be petitioning its legislature for some updates


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

If you are ever pulled over the first thing you are _required_ to say to an officer is "I have a ccw permit and I'm carrying". If you don't you can lose your permit.

Very restrictive. In the class they tell you that if someone breaks into your home you are obligated to retreat if possible and warn the intruder before shooting. Even though that is contrary to the castle doctrine state law. That is why I'm still on the fence about it.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

We have had a few tests to the castle doctrine no one who has shot an intruder who crossed the threshold has been charged with anything pertaining to the shooting of the intruder.

if a reasonable person could have feared the threat of life or injury of themselves or a family member or person in their care with what the shooter knew at the time the trigger was pulled and have done nothing to provoke attack , then they have not been charged.

this was before and after the castle doctrine the only thing that changed was that you are now presumed innocent unless compelling evidence point other wise , which seems strange cause i thought everyone was supposed to be presumed innocent until proven guilty I guess this just reenforces it a bit more for the system.


this has included , people that were under the influence of drugs or alcohol forcing their way into the wrong house 

and a case where the person shot was in a 3 season porch , but the porch has the door that locks to the outside and not to the house , the family of the guy shot in that case was screaming that it wasn't really part of the house and that the guy was unarmed , but there was no way for the home owner to know that , and the guy had been fleeing police hiding in this guys 3 season porch

maybe i can help you over the fence , if you have a situation in your house having the license doesn't prohibit you from doing anything you could already do , you don't have to use it , but you can't get one in a day if you every want have it 

ours breaks down to 83 cents a month for the first 5 years and 42 cents a month after that and it allows you to carry any way you choose open or concealed and to travel thru gun free school zones without trouble 

weigh out the cost a month and see if you think it might be worth it , having your gun when you need it is priceless. 

it sounds like the only down side is , additional hassle when pulled over by police ask a few people in Ohio who have had theirs a while if it was really that big of a deal.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Illinois is SO in my way.
I have to go through that state to out west. 
GRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Just because you have a ccw permit doesn't mean you ever have to carry. If you have the option to get one and you can afford it, you should simply because you can. Its your right.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Roadking said:


> PA is a "will issue" state (okay, commonwealth). Had mine for over 16 years.
> 
> Matt


Same here, the only difference is I've had mine over 20 years now..


----------



## SteveD(TX) (May 14, 2002)

Cabin Fever said:


> Have both the Minnesota and Utah license. I can carry in 32 states.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gosh I thought that was a political map of red and blue states when I first looked at it. Amazing coincidence, huh? But wait...I think the colors are reversed.

I've had my CHL for over 10 years and do carry most of the time, at least in my car if not on my person.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

but red an blue are backwards for a political map


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

Wife and I got our permits in today's mail.I'm gonna hide hers..


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

oth47 said:


> Wife and I got our permits in today's mail.I'm gonna hide hers..


why would you hide hers ?

does she not know she applied , or are you playing a joke on her that she couldn't pass 


i wouldn't joke with that no need to be hard on the self esteem.


----------



## TripleD (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like I'm good for 37 states.


----------



## oth47 (Jan 11, 2008)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> why would you hide hers ?
> 
> does she not know she applied , or are you playing a joke on her that she couldn't pass
> 
> ...


Nahh,it was gonna be a joke,but she caught me grinning..the game was up then.


----------



## cesium (Jan 9, 2008)

I carry at all times, and since I live in Alaska, no permit is required to carry.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

I am licensed to carry concealed to any states I would consider traveling to and have contiguously connected state paths to travel to them.

If I have my underwear and robe on , I'm carrying because my belly band holster works well to holster a couple of my handguns under my bathrobe and is quick and easy to put on but I need the cotton drawers to make sure the velcro doesn't bite my belly.

I'm even carrying if I am in bed with a some of my equalizers concealed in mattress holders, on a low mount wall rack or under my pillow.

When I dress I pack enough for myself with back up and might have an extra to share if it became necessary.


----------



## bunnyman1 (Aug 1, 2008)

DH and I just applied for the Utah license. At least with that we can legally carry in all the states surrounding us.


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I live in the NorthEast, my state is a SHALL ISSUE state. They must prove that you are a felon otherwise they SHALL issue you a CCW, if you ask for one.

Since I am in the NorthEast, we also allow Open Carry. I Open Carry.

I do not have a CCW. I am not sure why I would need to hide my firearm.


----------



## CesumPec (May 20, 2011)

I have licenses for both Virginia, soon to be former home, and Florida, soon to be full time home. That gives me 36 states. I carry everywhere but the shower.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I've long had an aversion to getting a "permit" to excercise a constitutional right. It would seem requiring a permit is an infringment on a right, and it just seems so wrong. I've also long lived in a state that has nearly zero crime. I've rarely worried about carrying concealed, tho I carry open when out walking in the hills, and always have something with me in the vehicle, rifle and pistol.

A permit in the past wouldnt let me carry in the main places I'd want one when I travel. That has since changed, at least for some of the places I travel thru. I've reconsidered, but still havent decided. My travel time is getting close, so it probaby isnt going to be an issue for another year. I couldnt get a permit in time for it to mean anything this season. Not real keen on the whole paperwork/fingerprints thing in any event.


----------



## bamarebl (Nov 17, 2012)

Malamute said:


> I've long had an aversion to getting a "permit" to excercise a constitutional right. It would seem requiring a permit is an infringment on a right, and it just seems so wrong.


Depending on your state, you may be able to "open carry". Many states don't require a permit to OC.










By the way, this map is inaccurate in the fact that Oklahoma just passed a law to allow open carry with a permit. 

To get more information on your own state, I recommend www.opencarry.org


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

We are wondering why with act 35 and act 51 we haven't made gold star open carry state in Wisconsin 

we can now open carry loaded handguns in and out of vehicles even during hunting season and long guns can now be carried uncased any where in the vehicle as long as they are unloaded and your not in a school zone but if you have a CCL you can even do that in a school zone just not on school property

it was great this hunting season never had to find what truck my case was in just jump in holding my unloaded shotgun carrying my loaded pistol 

when i was let out to drive a woods i just hopped out and loaded up i was good as long as i waited till i was 51 feet from the center of the road to shoot , that wasn't a problem


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

We sent in the pprwk for my youngest permit for life mid Sept.
Called to find out where it's at?
She said that they are running 3-4 months behind schedule because everyone and their cousin paid for their permit for life at the end of the summer......
Right before the election......

Good news.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

> I carry everywhere but the shower


Get a Glock and you'll never have to go unarmed


----------



## tarbe (Apr 7, 2007)

Shrek said:


> If I have my underwear and robe on , I'm carrying because my belly band holster works well to holster a couple of my handguns under my bathrobe and is quick and easy to put on but I need the cotton drawers to make sure the velcro doesn't bite my belly.



lol - visions of Kirk Douglas in "War Wagon". :nanner:


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 2, 2012)

Bearfootfarm.......lol you crack me up.......friend of mine sent me a picture of his SKS vac packed hanging from the shower head. Now you can be armed all the time.


----------



## NicoleC (Nov 7, 2008)

bamarebl said:


> Depending on your state, you may be able to "open carry". Many states don't require a permit to OC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Another error on that map: Alabama does not allow open carry of handguns unless you are on your own property. If you are minding your own business it's unlikely a cop would do more than ask for your CCW permit and tell you to hide it, but I always see stuff on the internet that it is legal here and it's not.


----------

